# Beauty and the Geek



## mel0622 (Mar 2, 2006)

any watchers out there? i watched last nights episode the part where the girls went to a bar and didnt have any mu on, wore decade old clothes and tried to ask guys if they would buy them a drink. it was kinda sad. like guys only like you if you pretty yourself up you know? but i guess now they realize that its only the mu and pretty clothes that make them pretty.

kinda makes you think that guys have to really get to know the real you to REALLY like you. not your makeup or pretty clothes.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 2, 2006)

I watch a little when I can.  I missed that episode, sounded like a good one.  I hope they repeat it.


----------

